
How to Be a Statistical Detective - apsec112
https://sci-hub.tw/10.1002/pmrj.12305
======
jldugger
one of the tools mentioned, [http://statcheck.io/](http://statcheck.io/),
sounds pretty neat:

> statcheck is a program that checks for errors in statistical reporting in
> APA-formatted documents. ... Using statcheck/web, you can check any PDF for
> statistical errors without installing the R programming language on your
> computer.

------
elcomet
An alias if this is blocked in your country :

[https://sci-hub.ren/10.1002/pmrj.12305](https://sci-
hub.ren/10.1002/pmrj.12305)

------
oriettaxx
the title (which is what am I searching for) has, unfortunately, a little to
do with the content.

